# swimming against the glass..



## kylor (Dec 16, 2010)

So today is my better first day in the tank and he is spending quite a bit of time swimming against the walls of my glass tank. Is this just him getting used to the new area or is it because he is seeing a reflection of himself? If so should I het a backdrop for the aquarium to cut down on reflections in the glass?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

He is probably bored. Try getting something to entertain him. Or he may be begging for food. Or he could have some brain problems.


----------



## kylor (Dec 16, 2010)

*well im on my way to the store now*

Well I'm off to the store to grab some more decorations for his tank to save him from his boredom then...hopefully that solves the problem. I'll let you know.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

My Oscar does this, I have a backdrop or background thing, he swims against it now lol. Maybe he thinks he is swimming toward it or in it? Not sure, but It's nothing you should really worry about. I'v seen lots of fish do it.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh also, The behavior is called glass surfing.


----------

